# Check Out The New Sig



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Traded my Brute Sunday for the Gade in my sig! I had to go to Arkansas to get it and on the way home I just couldn't stand it so I made sure that River Run was on my way home. :bigok: I'll get some pics up after while.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats on the Gade homie! I'm so jealous now :moon:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

congrats.


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank ya fellas! 

Hey Justin, if you're real sweet I may let ya putt it around some time. :rev1: LOL


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LMAO! :haha: I may take ya up on that.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

My buddy had the 09 Gade with 29.5's and I absolutely loved riding it. The only drawback with those bikes are that they are one heck of a WET/DIRTY ride, LOL.. 

Congrats on the ride!!! Go let her eat!!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Looks GREAT !! May I ask why he wanted to trade ??:thinking: LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! congrats!


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I took it out again today for a while to do a little creek riding and man am I impressed by the power of this thing! It's absolutely insane and if you haven't ridden one yet... Don't do it until you have the ability to get one! LOL

He said the reason he was getting rid of it was because he wanted to get something that his wife could ride on with him.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i bet u was smilin everytime u hit the gas i know i did when i rode one congrats


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Congrats....they are nice rides.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is SOOOO COOOOL


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice ride was it worth the trade?


----------



## Crash69 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hit me up next time your in the area...I'm only 20 min from River Run, I need to take my gade out too...it's been a while!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Crash69 said:


> Hit me up next time your in the area...I'm only 20 min from River Run, I need to take my gade out too...it's been a while!!


 
What the hell.....Hit me up too.....I live near there too!!!


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

congrats!!


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i like how they look


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Good decision.


----------



## boostedagain (Aug 27, 2009)

**** it i want that black hood/pod cover to match my black side peices! looks great man...


----------



## CanAmChris (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice gade man.. You got the better end of the deal

I would suggest one thing for you.. DO away with the paper weight HMF programmer and get you a PC3 or 5..


----------

